# Hogs on Eglin



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I was just told by a very reliable source who got it from a guy who got it first hand that our gov't ( wonderful as it is)has hired a trapper to catch hogs on Eglin. Not so bad. This trapper comes from Texas. Not so bad, but there are guys locally that could've been used. They trap the hogs, weigh them, kill them, and then....here's the kick in the can.....bury them in a landfill. *WTF!!!!! *I couldn't belive that! I want to not believe it until I know for sure, but like I said it's from reliable sources. So far this year,(maybe year to-date) they have supposedly disposed of 30,000 lbs of pork. That is ridculous. Do you know how many hungry mouths that would feed in this country? Sickening is what it is. I know hogs are property of the land owner and all that but isn't it all of ours technically. Just stupid is what it is. Another example of Uncle sam doing whatever they want. They could donate all of that pork and open up summer hunting for them if they want them gone. :banghead I wish the right people could investigate this and expose it for what it is......WASTE. I know they could be onlly off closed areas that can't be hunted, but the trapped ones shouldn't go to a landfill!!!!!:doh:hoppingmad I really want to know the truth of it all. It's probaly a big secret like the deer killing on NAS. shhhhh....We're not supposed to know that either.


----------



## Rod Hardy (Dec 31, 2007)

Trappers have been doing this for several years on Eglin, in the Closed and Open Areas.I have seen traps in the Open area 13about 4 years ago. This is whyI do not hunt EglinAnymore.


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

I heard a similar story a few years ago from the range patrol. He told me that they had been shooting them in the closed areas. I told him they should let the hunters in on it because we'd eat them or donate the meat. He said to call Jackson Guard and maybe they'd go for it. 



So I did. The biologist I talked to got upset and wanted to know where I heard about it. I told him and that I thought they should have some process where the hunters could be escorted in the closed areas to hunt the hogs instead of just killing them all. He said they were using traps, dogs and the range patrol to 'control' them. He said they weren't going public because they'd have a public relations disaster on their hands. Since it's already been posted here, I guess the word it out. They never did setup anything for hunter. What a waste.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rod Hardy (4/17/2008)*Trappers have been doing this for several years on Eglin, in the Closed and Open Areas.I have seen traps in the Open area 13about 4 years ago. This is whyI do not hunt EglinAnymore.


arent you a traper I think you live in munson


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Collard, are you gay? somebody told me you are *****.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jbondu1 (4/28/2008)*Collard, are you gay? somebody told me you are *****.


Not for this Forum. Take it else where.


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

The more they trap, the more I turn loose.Justin Johnson is an idiot.


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

Ive known Justin for 10+ years and you wont find a better Wildlife Biologist, Conservationist around anywhere.And for someone illegally releasing hogs on Eglin calling another an idiot, that's too funny. On top of that its chicken $hit, you wouldnt call him that in person or break ahead of him in the grocery store line. This guyhas worked his a$$ off to keep the land open for hunting in a time when the military is expanding its mission on Eglin.

Do you guys know anything about feral hog mgt? Do you know this is common practice all over the U.S.? Are you familiar with the work L-I-A-B-L-I-T-Y..I know its a big word but you might think aboutthe guy thatwould sue the government if the harvested hog were to have some type disease.. Also you cant find people to take the harvested hogs. Hunting the hogs is not an effective control either because you cant take enough of the hogs to offset the newborn every year. 

Need more renegades like Whitedog in our ranks. I hope they catch them all. Have seen places on Eglin and other private land completely overrun with the hogs,kind oflike4 legged kudzu. But I wouldnt expect youto dohomework on feral hogs. Bigger picture involves realizing that most of FL is either paved or in commercial agriculture or forestry. The little bit that resembles what FL looked like 1,000 years ago, like some places on Eglin, ought to be protected from these walking garbage disposals. I'm a deer and turkey hunter but realize that there are hundreds of other plant and animal species interconnected within these communities that should be important to us even though we don't shoot or eat them.From a money standpoint, do you know how many tax dollars is spent to restore and/or rehab endangered species habitat? Whether you agree with the law or not, the "Govt" still has to fix the problem. "Govt" has so many laws, rules to comply with you have no idea unless you have been in the military.

Unfortunately, hogs and people that add to the problem aren't capable of understanding this.Maybe Whitedog could have his hog and eat it too if he trained his little pigs to follow him around on Eglin and only eat his discarded bush light beer cans...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Good rely Hunt. sheesh. I do know they are a beast to control by hunting and are very destructive. I know nothing about the reluctance on accepting them for food, but it seems to me SOMEBODY would take them. I mean the stores are full of bacon and pork chops. SOMEBODY would have to be happy as all get out for the chance at them.

Maybe we should ship them all to the middle east and turn them loose there. If they proliferated then all the terrorists would leave and we would have our own sandbox.


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

Just another bit of info...some reliable sources have told me that for years going back to testing of agent orange and other REALY nasty stuff out on ther reservation, strange stuff has been coming out of the restricted areas.

Hogs eat the worst of the worst and care not what it might be tainted with. Imagine if some kind of tainted hog were given to a processing company or out to the hungry mouths and something BAD happened? Boy would the gov't really be in trouble.

I don't agree with this type of disposal or practice but I know that I would rather hunt them somewhere that all types of ordinances WEREN'T used than out on Eglin. The gov't is reducing their liability by doing it in this manner.


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

from what Ive been told, you might get someone or a group to take them the first time but then it gets almost impossible to get rid of the meat. I hate to see it wasted too, but Im not sure what the options are...


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

> *Hunt IL! (5/5/2008)*
> 
> Bigger picture involves realizing that most of FL is either paved or in commercial agriculture or forestry. _<U>The little bit that resembles what FL looked like 1,000 years ago, like some places on Eglin, ought to be protected</U>_ from these walking garbage disposals. *<U>I'm a deer and turkey hunter but realize that there are hundreds of other plant and animal species interconnected within these communities that should be important to us even though we don't shoot or eat them.</U>*From a money standpoint, do you know how many tax dollars is spent to restore and/or rehab endangered species habitat? Whether you agree with the law or not, the "Govt" still has to fix the problem. "Govt" has so many laws, rules to comply with you have no idea unless you have been in the military.
> 
> Unfortunately, hogs and people that add to the problem aren't capable of understanding this.*<U>Maybe Whitedog could have his hog and eat it too if he trained his little pigs to follow him around on Eglin and only eat his discarded bush light beer cans... </U>*


First of all, as to feeding my pigs beer cans... I don't, I feed them Okaloosa Darters. 

Since I see you are a Jax Guard employeeand from your post above, I assume when you say "protecting" places on Eglin you are referring to spraying herbicide on miles and miles of pristine forestland to kill all live oak, water oaks, and various scrub oaks along with palmetto and various other forbs and grasses that are inadvertantly killed so Lax Guard can say they are "restoring the landback to alongleaf wiregrass ecosystem. What a joke! How stupid! Keeps grant money coming in though doesn't it... Speaking of conservationists, were you withMcWhite (illustrous biologist)the night he wrecked a govt. truck while shooting buck deer at night in the closed areaa few years back? Keep burning the turkey nests this spring, yall are doing a great job. 

Holley Boys rule!


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

*<U></U>*

I dont work for Jackson Guard..I alsodont care if you feed your pigs Okaloosa Darters, Eagles, or anything else.We can save the endangered species conversation for the biologists. But, you dont have your facts straight, you dont know anything about LAWS, managing: land/timber/game species or hogs. On top of that youwant to run the "govt" down and run down peoplethat u have no idea about and what they have done to keep hunting on Eglin and improve inspite of people like you... 

Ever taken the time to read up onforestmanagement, hogs, or even game species management.. andyou mention turkeys? Do youknow thatEglin has one of the best turkey populations in the U.S.? Why? Mainlybecause of the burning.. But Iagain I dont expect you to readup and become even half educated so you dont sound like the village idiot.. Read about brush control and burning from the NWTF: http://www.nwtf.org/conservation/land_management_tips.html 

All you do is night hunt,poach,rape, pillage and burn and wonder why theres no deer after u bust those nannys/spikes along the road and in your pi$$ant sized plotevery year.. Then, you want to blame everybody else..

Get a clue..


----------



## sahcougars (May 7, 2008)

another bit of info...

Eglin AFB was recognized by the National Wild Turkey Federationas the 2008 Land Steward of the Year. Good things are happening on Eglin, and being nationally recognized with a VERY prestigious award from a private organization (with over 500,000 members) only confirms thatEglin's approachto conservation and stewardship is a successful venture.

http://www.nwtf.org/nwtf_newsroom/press_releases.php?id=12485


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Eglin is a federal reservation, be lucky we get to set foot on it to hunt. If you want to see a hog problem look at Ft. Stewart, GA, that place is overun with em, easy pickens if you like to hog hunt, year round season and no limit, they dont even want you to check em in. I wish the problem here was more balanced with hunting and trapping but it is what it is......



As far turkeys.... I am blown away that Eglin has a good population, but then again I moved here from Fort Campbell, KY where you are at the very least able to see and hear turkeys every day of the season, even had a winter season there too, we must have eaten about 12 turkeys a year outta there.



Anyway, have given up hunting here, deer are too small, turkeys too far and between, have taken to the fishing though, its cheaper and just as tasty.



My 2 cents.


----------



## CAVEMAN (Feb 25, 2008)

OINKERS MAN OINKERS


----------

